# Hintergrundfarbe bei frames / bild in frame laden



## besk (24. November 2003)

hallo,    
habh ein kleines problem.. 
und zwar hab ich ein frameset mit 2 frames, in dem einen sind kleine vorschaubilder, in den anderen sollen die bilder galaden werden..
meine seite ist schwarz,  wenn ich aber die bilder in den frame lade, ist dieser weiss..
kann ich das irgendwie ändern

mfg,  besk


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (24. November 2003)

Hallo,

wenn du das Bild direkt, also sprich das *.jpg File lädst kannst du das nicht ändern. Wenn du jedoch eine HMTL lädtst kannst du diese natürlich Formatieren wie du möchtest...

bye


----------



## besk (25. November 2003)

*df*

gibt es da eigrntlich noch eine andere möglichkeit als für jedes bild eine html datie zu bauen


----------



## Tim C. (25. November 2003)

Nein, es sei denn du greifst auf Scriptsprachen zurück, die das für dich irgendwie in einer Datei lösen. Also dass du nur eine HTML Datei brauchst. Ansonsten ist es nämlich immer Sache des anzeigenden Programms, respektive des Browsers, wie er dir ein Bild anzeigt, dass du direkt ansprichst.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (25. November 2003)

*Re: df*



> _Original geschrieben von besk _
> *gibt es da eigrntlich noch eine andere möglichkeit als für jedes bild eine html datie zu bauen *


Hallo,

doch, Tim hats angedeutet, da gibts schon möglichkeiten. Eine davon ist follgende:

```
<html>
<head>
    <script type="text/javascript">
    function enlarge(pic){
      var imageframe = parent.FRAMENAME.document;
      var html = '<html><head></head><body style="background-color:#000;"><img src="'+pic+'"></body></html>';
          imageframe.open();
          imageframe.write(html)
          imageframe.close();
    }
    </script>
</head>
<body>
<img src="bild1-TN.jpg" onClick="enlarge('bild1.jpg')">
<img src="bild2-TN.jpg" onClick="enlarge('bild2.jpg')">
<img src="bild3-TN.jpg" onClick="enlarge('bild3.jpg')">
</body>
</html>
```
Der Code muss in die Datei mit den Thumbnails.  FRAMENAME musst du auf den Namen ändern, den dein Frame mit den "großen" BIldern hat....

bei problemen einfach nochmal Nachfragen...

bye 
Andreas


----------



## besk (25. November 2003)

hy,  

haut bis jetzt alles super hin, danke,
bis auf ein kleines problem.  ich habe jetzt im frame, wo die thumpnails sind keinen scrollbalen mehr.....?  ´kann also nur so viele thumpnails rein tun,  so gross wie´das fenster gerade ist..
wo ist das problem

mfg,  besk


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (25. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von besk _
> *hy,
> 
> haut bis jetzt alles super hin, danke,
> ...


Das kann nicht am verwedeten Skript liegen. Da wirst du wo anders was gelöscht haben. Wenn du's online hast, schau ich's mir schnell an...

bye


----------



## besk (26. November 2003)

jetzt passts,   danke nochmal,

hatte beim frameset scrollen auf nein eingestellt...


----------

